# مراكز تدريب؟؟



## و ج (26 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم جميعاً*

​لدي خطة تدريبة كبيرة و أريد مساعدة من الجميع في هذا الملتقي الرائع،،أريد اسماء مراكز تدريب في مجال النفط تكون ذو خبرة عالمية في امريكا او بريطانيا او استراليا أو أي مكان....

لقد بعث إلي كل من جامعة ابردين في بريطانيا،،و سكول أوف ماينز في امريكا لوم يتم الرد.....وهذا جدول التدريب تبعي.


ntroduction - Pre-Evaluation and Asessment - Assessmentg

Module 1 - Foundation Training 

1- HSE (including Radiation/Explosive/Pressure/Driving)
2-Petroleum Exploration and Production 
3-Introduction to Geology
4-Introduction to Geophysicists
5-Introduction to Reservoir Engineering
6-Introduction to Production Engineering
7-Introduction to Drilling
8-Rig Selection Prequalification
9-InQualificationilling Engineering 
10-Well Design & Construction Engineering
11-Casing Design and Well head design
12-Drill String Design & Bits
13-Drilling Fluids
14-Cementing Operations


Module 2 - Intermediate Level Training

1-Directional Drilling and Surveying
2-Fundamental of Petroleum Geomechanics
3-Well Control
4-Stuck Pipe and Fishing Operations
5-Drilling Optimization
6-LWD and Wireline Logging
7-Workovers and Completions (including Perfo, Cement Evaluation, Acidizing, Completion)
8-Well Intervention (including e-line, Coil Tubing, Corrosion, Fishing, Stimulation)


Module 3 - Practicals

1-Project Assignment
2-Drilling Simulation & Project Assignement in Groups
3-Post-Evaluation and Asessment - Graduation


----------

